# Polarion X1 40w vs. Olight Sr90



## Johnyjackpot (Jul 5, 2010)

Got lots of time over the weekend to compare my new X1-40 to a friends SR90. I'm not much of a reviewer, but must comment on how much brighter the Polarion really is. I find it hard to fully judge what a light's output is based on beam shots. I hoped that the extra money for the Polaion was worth it and all I can say is YES!! The Polarion just totally blows away the Olight in not just throw but toataly lighting up the night.
John


----------



## Patriot (Jul 5, 2010)

Not surprising in the slightest bit. About a 12-18 months ago there was a thread that was discussing whether or not LED would ever "catch up" to HID. More specifically, the question was whether or not LED would out throw HID without the help of optics. 

While most of us HID guys openly conceded that someday this would be the case, the gap wouldn't be closing any time soon. At least one high profile LED proponent stated with assurance that the HID guys were wrong and basically stated that things were going to be turned upside down very soon! That speculation, of course, was based on the then, still somewhat obscure, SST-50 and SST-90. Though no specifics were supplied and we were told to "just wait and see." Here we are 12-18 months later and HID is nearly just as strongly positioned as it was back then. Though LED technology is moving fast, it's still going to take years, and not months to close the still, enormous gap to HID. 

I'm sure glad that you're so happy with your 40W X1, as I've wanted to purchase that light for some time now. I'm afraid I'll have to let something else go first in order to get it though. 

I'll stay tuned for further info and or pictures. Thanks for your thought!


----------



## Johnyjackpot (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, from what I've read about the Olight I am surprised that the "gap" between the two is so great. HID is expensive but WOW!!


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have a Polarion, but my Microfire K3500R has an evident advantage on the Olight SR90.

By illuminating a target 200 meters from home, using both the SR90 and the K3500R, I can see a wider area being illuminated, with a better luminance, too.

I think the HID bulb of the Microfire has a total lumen output about the double of the SST-90 LED. 
The Olight is better focused of the Microfire, and this help to explain the monster throw of the SR90.
If I compare the SR90 to another HID light I have (Oracle 35 W), the SR90 is better in terms of both output and throw.

I don't think is fair to compare a LED light to an high-end HID light, only in terms of raw output. There are many occasions where I prefer to use the SR90, even if it is more massive and less bright than my best HID. 

Anthony


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not surprising... In terms of output the stanley HID can go toe to toe with the SR-90. The SR90 is a floodier beam, so its more useful in that regard. But the Stanley spot intensity (lux) is visually brighter at 150+ yards , so it will out throw it to a small degree.


----------



## shine (Jul 6, 2010)

Not surprising...
Because 35W HID much stronger than SST-90.


----------



## Johnyjackpot (Jul 7, 2010)

All I can say is that my X1-40 absolutely out throws the SR90, and in addition has a much wider beam that lights up a far greater area. Also the color seems much more natural. I had a party and invited many friends "out on the street" (pitch black) and we all agreed (even the Olight owner). (Yes most couldn't understand my new hobby, but some were really into it). Comparing the two technologies is not totally fair but I wanted to point out that IMO, LED is not close to catching up yet to HID which surprised me! Also the X1 was easier to carry than the Olight. I would however say that each light is relatively fairly priced. I also have a RRT3 which also seems to be priced fairly in comparison. Funny how the free market works so well.
John


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 8, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> If I compare the SR90 to another HID light I have (Oracle 35 W), the SR90 is better in terms of both output and throw.


 
I’ve seen the SR90 Vs. a Oracle 35 watt can can’t say I agree with you in that the SR90 has more total output. While the SR90 Utterly destroys the Oracle 35 watt in throw “thanks to an extremely Orange peel reflector in the Oracle” The Oracle is still making more lumens. The Oracle is a real flood monster illuminating everything within a 170 degree field of view. Which is were most of the lumens go. While the Oracle is “brighter” overall, I would have to say the SR90 is a hundred times better, and I would much rather have it over the Oracle.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Aug 10, 2010)

Let's see the beam shots!


----------



## dwminer (Aug 11, 2010)

Dead_Nuts said:


> Let's see the beam shots!


 
Here are some: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/272521


----------

